# How can I calm my Betta down ?



## timboss (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi everyone

One of our little guys has been going crazy the last couple days after seeing our other Betta in the tank next to him (completely separate tanks, not divided) 

Now he won't settle down, I moved our other Betta across the room so he can't see him anymore, however he now spends most of his time in the corner flaring at his own reflection, a problem hes never had before. 

He looks awfully stressed out, darts across the water when I go near him and no longer greets us at the glass. I'm worried he'll give himself a heart attack! 

I've tried EVERYTHING to stop the reflections, but other then putting a blanket over the entire tank I'm out of ideas (I've even moved the tank) 

Is there anything at all I can do to calm him down?


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

The blanket sounds like a good idea in theory but I think it could make him angrier......because I tried it on mine - so that he could rest - but he kept flaring at the strange thing blocking his view.

Sorry, I can't help much...hmm... maybe you can remove him from his tank, do some rearranging, add some more plants, and then when you put him back he'll be so busy exploring that he'll have forgotten about the other betta.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope that works! <=[ Good luck with your little guy!


----------



## Phether (Aug 22, 2009)

Add some plants to cover the area that he's flaring at so he cant see it anymore. Worse comes to worse, give him a different bowl or tank


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Definitely add more plants and caves. There isn't much you can do to stop your betta from seeing his reflection in the glass, but you can give him enough hiding places to feel secure. Putting the plants along the walls of the tank should help break the behavior and make him feel more secure. Silk or live plants are best for bettas, since they do not have as many sharp parts that can rip fins. Check the plastic stems for any sharp or rough edges.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I read some where online i cant find it but im sure you can google it and find something out but anyway i read that you can lower the temp in the tank to slow a betta down they say it slows his metabalism and everything so you feed them less and it also said you can have the heat high and he will be real energetic and not rest ever now i am not a expert but i did read it some where i will keep trying to find it for you


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, lower temperatures for any cold blooded animal will slow down their metabolism so that they use less energy--however, this is not something you ever want to do to a cold blooded animal intentionally. These animals need stable temperatures that are close to that which we would find in their natural habitat. Long term exposure to lower temperatures weakens the immune system, making them more susceptible to disease, it also makes digestion difficult, and can cause the fins to deteriorate because of poor circulation.


----------

